# U.S.S. Slater Refurbished



## Ed Wong (Jan 17, 2010)

I think this is my first posting since I joined over 7 months ago :freak:

I don't seem to see any ships in this forum so I am not sure if I should post this here or not. I finally finished a refurbishing job this fall of a 1/96 scale model of the USS Slater (Destroyer-Escort). I am finally getting around to posting some pics of the completed job. If intersted, it can be seen at http://wonged.com/slater.aspx

"newbie" Ed


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Very nice job, I like all the details you added!


----------

